# 10/22 project



## Buddychrist

Well after I skipped my Birthday and Father's Day because of being so low on money because of my medical bills I started selling what was left of my jet ski parts. After selling $900 in parts I put the money in the bank and set out to do something for myself for once. It had to be very cheap and useful otherwise I would consider it a waste to spend so much on myself.

I thought about my all factory stainless 10/22 with a synthetic stock sitting in the gun cabinet that I had been wanting to put a wood stock on for a long time. Since I didn't want to spend allot of money I started hunting eBay for a used stock.

Here is what it started out as



I finally found a good enough deal and picked up a factory wood stock with a blued barrel and band for $46, it took a lot for me to spend that much so I listed a few more items I had so I didn't feel so self centered. Here is what I got.




After a week I got it in the mail and here is the final result!



It is much wider than the synthetic and the weight really upped the accuracy since the factory trigger is very very heavy (8Lbs).



It was nice to do something for myself which hasn't happened in a few years. So now ill skip out on Christmas so I can do more for my wife and son because I do my very best to give them what they deserve.

Overall the 10/22 is a nice firearm that is reliable and accurate and a blast to shoot that doesn't break my wallet. If anyone has any questions about the 10/22 I am sure I can answer them.

One of the biggest questions is why don't I just do a trigger job myself (just go have a professional do a trigger job or just buy one) well $70 is alot to just buy a drop in kit and that's cash I can't afford to spend and a gunsmith can cost more than that. 

The reason I never recommend anyone to do a homemade trigger job on a 10/22 is the danger of runoff. Where if you shave too far it will keep going until empty or jammed. Since 10/22's have high capacity magazines you also have danger of detonation from a runoff. So since I'm broke and I don't want to have to drop any parts off to BATFE and have some explaining to do I will stick to the factory trigger.

Otherwise a fantastic gun and I have a blast shooting it!

Now I have a spare stock, barrel, and band. So possibly this Christmas I can buy a blued receiver if i can find a good deal and give my wife a nice .22 to go plinking with!


----------



## sixgun86

Good looking rifle. I once bought a barrel, stock, optic, mag release, but never the receiver. They are tough to find cheap used as they hold their value pretty well. Especially just a receiver. You could probably get good money, at least twice what you paid for the wood/blue on ebay. I'd resell!

I've had two Ruger 77's, one all weather skeleton stainless and another wood/blue mannlicher. Both 7.62, one 51, other 63. Great rifle, Thank you Mauser.


----------



## Buddychrist

Man I put that wood stock on my 10/22 for the weight!!!! I love the feel of the gun now! It is much firmer and cut back the recoil by at least half if not more!! 

My buddy from GCFC named Drifter Fisher was nice enough to see some of the mods I want to do and he is sending me a extended wrap around stainless mag release for free!!!! He saw how excited I was just for a good stock and since he wasn't using it and it was only used once or twice and has no scratches he felt right to send it my way!!!

I'll definitely post a install of it and a review on how well it works! Gotta love respectable kind honest people! You can't find them much these days.


----------



## Jim

Very nice!

Those rifles are a blast to shoot.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

I've got one of mine all tricked out. New barrel, stock, trigger and scope.


----------



## JMichael

The wood/stainless version is a much nicer looking gun IMO. 

I've always loved the way a thumbhole stock feels when you grip/shoot them but have never owned one myself. One of these days maybe.


----------



## Buddychrist

$13 a must have for 10/22's!!! Very Very nice add-on!!!!


----------



## JMichael

Not sure I understand what it is exactly.


----------



## Buddychrist

JMichael said:


> Not sure I understand what it is exactly.



It's just a cheap add on that allows the bolt to be unlocked and slide forward by just pulling back on the bolt and letting it go instead of fighting with the release button and the bolt you just pull back and let go.


----------



## JMichael

Ah OK, I never use that bolt lock anyways.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

You can convert the one it your 10/22 with a dremal or some files.


----------



## Buddychrist

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> You can convert the one it your 10/22 with a dremal or some files.



Yeah but it's only a $10 part and if you ever want to switch it back you have the factory plate. The only reason people tend to shy away from them is because when you are cleaning the gun sometimes you can push the rod too far and cause the bolt to release.

The way I carry my 10/22 is empty with the bolt locked open and when I am ready to go I load in the magazine and then just pull back the bolt and let er fly and it's ready to go.


----------



## Jmox

I built my girlfriend a 1022 that fits her to the T! its got a tactical solutions barrel and a custom stock with a trigger job and some other cheap tricks.


----------



## Jim

nice guns guys!


----------



## JMichael

I'd love to have that thumbhole stock in a multi color stack lamination version. It looks like a Revolution Tundra stock.


----------



## bgeddes

You should check out the nuts over on Rimfirecentral.com.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

bgeddes said:


> You should check out the nuts over on Rimfirecentral.com.


I am one of those nuts.


----------



## earl60446

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> bgeddes said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should check out the nuts over on Rimfirecentral.com.
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those nuts.
Click to expand...


I am sure he mean't to say Mr. Nuts :lol: 

That being said, I wonder how accurate those takedown 10/22's can be when the scope is mounted to the receiver and not the barrel. Ruger has good rep so I expect it works well but I don't see it being as accurate as the fixed barrel.

Tim


----------



## JMichael

I've thought about that also earl. I've never seen one of the TD models in person yet so I'm not sure how tight they fit when new. But you have to figure that sooner or later there is going to be some wear involved in that fit and that's going to affect accuracy even more.


----------



## Buddychrist

If I was going for a takedown model I wouldn't go with a new 10/22 design. I would let that simmer for a few years to get out any design flaws.

Out of the box I would go with a Henry AR-7 survival takedown .22LR in black with the Fluorescent Orange Front Sight. That's one of the better of the takedowns and they are very small and the whole receiver, barrel, and mags all fit inside the buttstock. Last time I checked those were around $200, I will get one of them one day down the road as a camping rifle.


----------



## Ranchero50

A trigger job is a simple affair once you understand how the seer and hammer interact. Just make sure you still have a back cut where they mate and keep the edges sharp so it's won't creep or fire if you drop it.

I picked up a '92 WalMart special stainless laminated last month and did some simple work to it that makes it much more enjoyable to run.


----------



## JMichael

With the looming bans, I decided that it was time to replace my dead high capacity mag for my 10/22. I started shopping online and everywhere I looked, they were sold out and had even stopped accepting backorders. I remembered my a friend had picked up 2 of the Buttler Creek steel lips 25 shot clips not long ago. He owed me a few $ so I propositioned him for one of the clips in exchange for the debt. We made the deal but out of curiosity, I started looking online again. Check this out.
https://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=326307991


----------



## lovedr79

$180????????? Buy one of those connector where u connect three 10 round mags. My god people are crazy to pay that much.


----------



## JMichael

lovedr79 said:


> My god people are crazy to pay that much.


I couldn't have phrased it better myself. :lol:


----------



## Jim

Crazy, but people are buying. 

You should see the price gouging for AR parts.......

BTW, if you want to sell one of those mags, PM me. 8)


----------



## Buddychrist

I will stick to my little 10/22, gun purchasing has set off the market and everyone is raising prices to a ridiculous high that I'm certainly not willing to pay


----------



## lovedr79

I have some mini-14 mags......... And a sks mag.....


----------



## theyyounggun

When all of it all started 1 USED 30rd pmag sold on eBay for $140! :shock:


----------



## JMichael

earl60446 said:


> I wonder how accurate those takedown 10/22's can be when the scope is mounted to the receiver and not the barrel. Ruger has good rep so I expect it works well but I don't see it being as accurate as the fixed barrel.
> 
> Tim





JMichael said:


> I've thought about that also earl. I've never seen one of the TD models in person yet so I'm not sure how tight they fit when new. But you have to figure that sooner or later there is going to be some wear involved in that fit and that's going to affect accuracy even more.



I stopped by my buddies place of business Sat (he's owns an aerial applicator/crop duster service) . We started talking and eventually the subject of guns came up. The next thing I know he's telling me he wants me to do something for him because he's too busy with work to do himself. Then he pulls out a 10/22 TD and a new Redfield Revenge 3x9x40 scope. He wants me to mount the scope and sight it in for him. Well I was curious enough about the gun to take him up on it. So now I've got it mounted and rough sighted with a laser. I'll be heading out to finish sighting it in with live rounds in the next couple of days so I'll let you know how accurate and consistent it is after sighting it in and then removing the barrel several times. Of course there's no way to know how it will preform years down the road which would also be a major concern. There's one problem I've noticed already though, adding the scope to it prevents it from fitting in the handy little carrying bag that comes with it because of the added length to the receiver.


----------



## Thejrod

No this is an old post but ive got a custom build going on my 10/22 now with butler creek folder stock!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366861#p366861 said:


> Thejrod » Tue Sep 23, 2014 11:35 am[/url]"]No this is an old post but ive got a custom build going on my 10/22 now with butler creek folder stock!


Got pictures?


----------



## Thejrod

Well, yes but I keep scrapping it & starting over! So, easy on the judgment!


----------



## Thejrod

Well pics aren't wanting to upload...


----------



## Thejrod




----------

